# Interesting reptiles and amphibians from Peru.



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

I know this forum is all about the hobby, but here's some really cool reptiles and amphibians from Peru. 

Have to admit the Glass Frog (_Hyalinobatrachium bergeri_) is one of my faviourte species. 

Pictures: Peru Park Boasts Highest Diversity of Amphibians and Reptiles


----------



## SublimeSparo (May 1, 2013)

Pirate7 said:


> I know this forum is all about the hobby, but here's some really cool reptiles and amphibians from Peru.
> 
> Have to admit the Glass Frog (_Hyalinobatrachium bergeri_) is one of my faviourte species.
> 
> Pictures: Peru Park Boasts Highest Diversity of Amphibians and Reptiles


 wow at the glass frog!


----------



## Addymk2 (Dec 25, 2009)

70mm long!? A micro crocodile skink!


----------

